# Update on Episcopal Priest being Muslim



## VictorBravo (Jul 6, 2007)

Seattle Rev. Ann Holmes Redding's ordaining bishop couldn't quite put up with her embracing Islam while being an Episcopal priest, so he is giving her a year's suspension to think it over:

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2003776947_redding06m.html

The interesting thing to me is that she is under discipline of the bishop who ordained her, and he is in Rhode Island, not Seattle. I thought bishops had authority on a regional basis, so this is something strange to me.

I also note that the Seattle Bishop is fine with her being a Muslim and an Episcopal priest, and he's fine with the "compromise" discipline. That's Seattle for you: everything's "fine".


----------



## Gryphonette (Jul 6, 2007)

"...the Seattle Bishop is fine with her being a Muslim and an Episcopal priest, and he's fine with the 'compromise' discipline. That's Seattle for you: everything's 'fine'."

This highlights the daunting challenge Seattle has posed for pastors such as Mark Driscoll, and what a blessing it is that he flatly, bluntly and unequivocally rejects any form of syncretism.


----------



## Scott (Jul 6, 2007)

Irony:


> Redding is scheduled to start teaching part time as a visiting assistant professor at Jesuit-run Seattle University this fall. But she will not be able to teach, preach or work at any Episcopal church or institution during the next year, she said.


----------

